

Facebook Cracking Down on Illegal Gun Sales Planned on Site - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-05/facebook-cracking-down-on-illegal-gun-sales-planned-through-site.html

======
hga
Awful article misrepresenting what Facebook says it is actually doing (and
what is against the law outside of the Bloomberg/NYC/NY State/NE etc. bubble);
see this HN item which links to Facebook's announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349822)

